# PCI-E 3.0 grafikkarten kompatibel mit PCI-E 2.0 ?



## kiko789 (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community 

Ich frage mich seit langen ob Grafikkarten wie die 750TI die PCI-E 3.0 x16 auch auf PCI-E 2.0 x16 

Danke im vorraus 

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2015)

PCIe ist vollständig abwärtskompatibel. Du kannst von 1.0 bis 3.0 alles beliebig zusammenstecken und es wird gehen, der niedrigste verwendete Standard bestimmt dabei die maximale Datenrate, sprich wenn du eine 3.0er Karte in ein 2.0er Board steckst wird die 3.0er Karte auf 2.0 zurückschalten.

Und bevor die Frage kommt: Der Performanceverlust bei einer 750Ti ist gleich Null. Es ist völlig egal ob PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 verwendet wird.


----------



## kiko789 (12. Mai 2015)

Ok vielen dank !


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt. Auch ist der Unterschied zwischen PCIe3.0 und PCIe2.0 betrieb sehr gering.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (12. Mai 2015)

Du verlierst etwa 2 % Leistung, diese sind aber nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2015)

Bei ner 750Ti sinds eher 0%. Die Grafikkarte ist einfach viel zu langsam als dass die PCIe-version nen unterschied machen würde. Die 2% haste wahrscheinlich wenn du sie mit 1.0 statt 3.0 betreibst.


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Radeon x300 (PCIe 1.1) in einem aktuellen Sockel 1150 System?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

Da brauchste keine so alte GraKa zu nehmen (bei der es egal ist ob 1.0 oder 3.0), du kannst auch ne TitanX einbauen und im UEFI die PCIe-Version künstlich auf 2.0 oder 1.1 beschränken. Selbst wenn du auf version 1 bei ner TitanX gehst ist der Performanceverlust nicht besonders groß (aber immerhin mal merklich), ab Version 2.0 ist er nur noch messbar da es nur noch wenige Prozent sind, nicht mehr spürbar.


----------



## leander911 (22. August 2018)

Danke für die tollen Beiträge hier. Ich habe ein ASUS M5A97. Natürlich mit einem PCIe 2.0. Ich habe mir eine R7 379 4GB  gekauft  Sie soll laut Versendungsnummer heute kommen. Liegt schon im Fahrzeug. Ach noch etwas. Einen neuen Monitor habe ich auch gekauft. Beides zusammen für 143 Euro. Einen SyncMaster 27er. Gut nä!


----------

